# Looking at getting some mini donkeys



## sedeh

Hi all!!

Friend of a friend type thing looking to place a mini donkey "family" jack, jenny and son who is gelded. What I'm wondering is do mini-donkeys have the same problems with laminitis and the mini horses do?? I have several pastures with shelters that I can't use most of the year because of laminitis issues with the minis. I basically dry lot my minis until the grass is dried up. I have a nice pasture area that my big horse used to be in until he died.

Also...do they mix well with minis? I'm thinking the jack will have to be seperated(maybe with his son for company) and I'd like to put the jenny with my mares.

Do donkeys have any special needs? I've had horses and minis for years but have never played with the long ears...but think they're awful cute! All of these donkies are halter broke and "sweet" I'm told. I'm also thinking about breeding the jack to one of my mini mares. She doesn't cross well with my stallion but is such a good broodmare and her foals always have outstanding temperments. Anyway...any and all advice/suggestions welcome!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00

I just got my first donkey a few months ago and LOVE her!!!! My donkey is in with 8 minis and does really well with them.Sorry can't help ya with your question,let us know if you get them




.


----------

